# A newbie inquiry....



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, first let me state Im not new to pits, but I am wet behind the ears when it comes to bloodline matters...
I was wondering if anyone here has non pedigree dogs they breed for competition?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well there are tons of dogs that can compete that are mutts (unknown lineage) but they typically need to be altered in order to complete. As far as people purposely breeding without papers and unknown dogs, that's not something we condone on this site. We have no problem with responsible breeding for a purpose.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2014)

Ah yes, through temporary registery, correct?
And I understand that. I myself am not a fan of just breeding any dogs, even many papered ones. My thing is I only see breeding as a good thing if it means the end product is working dogs of some sort. I only bring it up because my family(I have no say) is wanting to breed my Rocky to produce more of his line(he comes from a long line of working dogs) for work and possibly future competitors.

Thank you, Ames.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah so many people love telling you what to do with your dogs lol Everyone has an opinion.


----------

